# div-tag style VS class



## The_S (13. Jun 2008)

Hi, ich habe ein div, dessen font-size, line-height, visibility, height und color ich über JavaScript verändere.

Wenn ich diese Attribute als style im div-tag setze, funktioniert das auch:


```
<div style="width: 730; height: 0px; position: relative; color: black; visibility: hidden; line-height: 0; font-size: 0px;" id="blub"></div>
```

Verwende ich allerdings eine externe CSS Datei (da dieser Block öffters vorkommt), wird die font-size nicht verändert:


```
<div class="titleContent" id="blub"></div>
```


```
.titleContent {
	width: 730px;
	height: 0px;
	position: relative;
	color: black;
	visibility: hidden;
	line-height: 0;
	font-size: 0px;
}
```

Woran kann das liegen?

Danke!


----------



## byte (13. Jun 2008)

Ist die CSS-Datei korrekt eingebunden?

http://de.selfhtml.org/css/formate/einbinden.htm

Liegts eventuell am id="blub"? Gibts überhaupt eine CSS-ID blub in deiner CSS-Datei?


----------



## AlArenal (13. Jun 2008)

Daran, dass für #blub eine andere Font-Size definiert ist. Je nachdem wo Styles definiert sind (Stylesheet, Header, inline) ergibt sich nochmals eine andere Gewichtung.

Am besten Firefox anwerfen, Firebug Extension installieren und dann mal schauen was er sagt, wo welche Eigenschaft herkommt und von was sie überschrieben wird.


----------



## The_S (13. Jun 2008)

Die CSS ist so eingebunden 


```
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="css/styles.css">
```

Die ID existiert nirgendwo, sondern dient nur zur Identifizierung über JavaScript (document.getElementById("blub")). Dachte, dass das legitim ist!?


----------



## AlArenal (13. Jun 2008)

Ne Höhe von 0px klappt bei diversen Browser nicht. Vieles in deinem Style erscheint mir redundant.

Versuchs mal mit sowas:

.hide {
	height: 1px;
	overflow: hidden;
	text-indent: -66666px;
}

(Funzt im IE7, FF2, S3, ....)


----------



## The_S (13. Jun 2008)

Das mit den font-size und line-height benötige ich für den IE, da ich dort sonst keine divs mit einer höher < 20px erstellen kann.

Lag scheinbar an meinem JavaScript. Ich hab die neuen Werte hart einkodiert und lese sie nichtmehr aus einem anderen Element aus, jetzt gehts (warum auch immer ???:L ) .


----------

